
The Hitchhiker’s Guide to the Galaxy Game – 30th Anniversary Edition - petethomas
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/articles/1g84m0sXpnNCv84GpN2PLZG/the-hitchhikers-guide-to-the-galaxy-game-30th-anniversary-edition
======
reboog711
The post from 2 years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8960933](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8960933)

